# metal emblems on hood 1956 lo-boy



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I pulled the hood and side covers off this weekend for painting. In looking at all the pics I've seen of early lo-boys (mine is a 1956), I have not seen one that has the word "International Cub" on the top and "Lo-Boy" running down the side covers like mine. There are also 2 holes above the top emblem like there is supposed to be another emblem....would this one say McCormick Farmall? If there is no use for these holes I was going to seal them closed. Any ideas?


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it like this one?


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Bigdog, you nailed it! I guess the open two holes were to hold the silver "background" behind the lettering. Now if I could find some of that, or make it, I wouldn't have to seal up those holes. Again thanks!


----------

